# The Burns vs Mitchell Poster Thread



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

After the success of the Haye/Chisora poster thread.. I wonder if our best photoshoppers can do a good job with these guys :think


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Mitchell better be planning on losing some weight soon :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell looks a right fat git there.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What are the odds on Mitchell missing the weight? :think


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

He looks like one of the Latvians Fwank brings over to fight our middleweights.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

look how fat ive made mitchell look ffs! one of my best photoshops ever i reckon


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> look how fat ive made mitchell look ffs! one of my best photoshops ever i reckon


Steve, it looks exactly the same, mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell :rofl:rofl:rofl

Mitchell needs to go sign on at the dole after Burns batters him, fat scruffy twat.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks all muscle to me :yep


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Calm down guys. Kev's last grow was a real winner, but it's given him the munchies so badly he's down at the jellied eel stall about half one every morning.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

biglads said:


> Calm down guys. Kev's last grow was a real winner, but it's given him the munchies so badly he's down at the jellied eel stall about half one every morning.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

biglads said:


> Calm down guys. Kev's last grow was a real winner, but it's given him the munchies so badly he's down at the jellied eel stall about half one every morning.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

On my phone atm but I have a few ideas. 

P.S mitchell is a porker.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, it's on.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> On my phone atm but I have a few ideas.
> 
> P.S mitchell is a porker.





Wickio said:


> Oh, it's on.


:happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got an idea, I'm going for it later. Anyone bites my DBZ style in the mean time and I'm cracking skulls.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> He looks like one of the Latvians Fwank brings over to fight our middleweights.


:rofl


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Hahaha look at Mitchell. What a fucking pudding.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's one I whipped up for when the fight was gonna be on the Haye-Chisora card.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wickio :rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Here's one I whipped up for when the fight was gonna be on the Haye-Chisora card.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

More on the way, lads. Any suggestions?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> More on the way, lads. Any suggestions?


Vano buying a bag of weed off Mitchell?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Vano buying a bag of weed off Mitchell?


:lol: :deal Use his Twitter photo!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Vano buying a bag of weed off Mitchell?


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Here's one I whipped up for when the fight was gonna be on the Haye-Chisora card.


Put Mitchell's come face on it mate from the Katsidis poster man hahaha class!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


We have a winner.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> We have a winner.


:happy


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


:rofl I shouldn't laugh but........


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn I'm in stitches mate, had to put that as my signature.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Bryn I'm in stitches mate, had to put that as my signature.


:lol: :good


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


YES.

:rofl


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm no wickio but heres my lame effort!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is too hard. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: you lot are utter bell ends!



Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.


:rofl


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Vano buying a bag of weed off Mitchell?





Bryn said:


> Vano getting spit-roasted by Kevin Mitchell and Danny Flexen.





Bryn said:


> This is too hard. :-(


Brilliant, might whack them on his facebook :yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> Brilliant, might whack them on his facebook :yep


I'm surprised you've not provided them with shitloads of my FB pictures!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Vano looks like Anglosaxon :yep

That's no insult though, Anglo is a handsome man.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm surprised you've not provided them with shitloads of my FB pictures!


Good idea :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This is too hard. :-(


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Vano looks like Anglosaxon :yep
> 
> That's no insult though, Anglo is a handsome man.


Vano TKO1 Anglo :deal


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


>


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Still only seeing pure muscle


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

On my Mothers life this is the 1st pic up when you click on Vanos facebook. Can anyone somehow whip up a phototshop with this pic, it will be hard work trying to conjure up something here.

Vano a stone cold G btw.:jjj


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> On my Mothers life this is the 1st pic up when you click on Vanos facebook. Can anyone somehow whip up a phototshop with this pic, it will be hard work trying to conjure up something here.
> 
> Vano a stone cold G btw.:jjj


Hugh Heffner as nothing on Vano


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wickio :lol: Good work.

Marky, you should PhotoShop his pint into a giant glass cock...just a thought


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: @Markyboy86 and @Mexican_LP

That's a brilliant picture. A genuine snapshot of that weekend!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Wickio :lol: Good work.
> 
> Marky, you should PhotoShop his pint into a giant glass cock...just a thought


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread has delivered, Vano a G..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This thread has delivered, Vano a G..


I've just tried to turn it into the 'Photoshop Vano' thread. :lol:

I'll work on some over the weekend. We need to get @Michael300 involved, if he's made it over.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

My mates can stop calling me a fat Kevin Mitchell now.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> My mates can stop calling me a fat Kevin Mitchell now.


Surely when they say fat they merely mean unprepared?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Surely when they say fat they merely mean unprepared?


:lol:

I'm literally going to use this all the time, "That bird is so unprepared."


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> Surely when they say fat they merely mean unprepared?


I'll take that mate. Doesn't hurt my feelings as much.:cry


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell is a fat bastard.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano EVT'd this thread


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Vano EVT'd this thread


Without even posting anything :deal


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Without even posting anything :deal


A dominant 118-110 EVT victory there in the bag.


----------

